# Pregnancy with high TSI? HELP!



## santaupe (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

I am new here! I thought that I was doing well with my treatment for Graves. I developed it 8 months pp and have been on methimazole (just decreased to 5 mg) for 4 months.

I really want to have baby #2, but I could wait. The thing that concerns me is that my TSI is going up. I know that I would never do RAI, but I would consider thyroidectomy if the levels still go up, but from reading the posts here I see that it is a more difficult situation when you don't have a thyroid and still have high TSI levels and are pregnant.

What is the best course of action for me? Take ATD and watch the TSI levels? (I read a post of TSI increasing over 2 years in a woman who was on ADT with a level as high as mine). I would hate to loose 2 years for my levels just to have increased.

Opt for thyroidectomy and hope that TSI will decrease? But how long will that take, I heard it may take years? I am not willing to wait years to have another baby.

Just get pregnant and deal with it now before the TSI goes any higher? Does TSI go up before it goes down? I know it takes 2-3mo for it to change, but it has been 4 months now.

Please, any input is appreciated. I am dreading to speak to my endo about the TSI, I am sure he will push thyroidectomy.

My last labs: (10/23/2012)

TSI: 451, was 407 in 08/2012
TSH, 3rd GENERATION 1.46 0.51-6.27 uIU/mL

FREE THYROXINE 0.99 0.89-1.76 ng/dL

T3 FREE 2.81 2.3-4.2 pg/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

santaupe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new here! I thought that I was doing well with my treatment for Graves. I developed it 8 months pp and have been on methimazole (just decreased to 5 mg) for 4 months.
> 
> ...












Scroll down to #6
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/thyroid-regulation-and-dysfunction-in-the-pregnant-patient/

No one can assure you how quickly your TSI would go down for we each respond differently. It really should not take that long once the target of attack is removed.

Just a note: You will read about Trab. If you have TSI which you do, it is likely you have Trab.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## santaupe (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for the info. It was very informative. I am also considering accupuncture and low dose naltrexone to lower the antibodies and TSI.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

santaupe said:


> Thank you for the info. It was very informative. I am also considering accupuncture and low dose naltrexone to lower the antibodies and TSI.


Just bear in mind that removal of the target is a permanent solution and in the end may prove to be the best solution.

Whatever you decide, we will be here to support you. Sometimes there just simply is no right answer.


----------



## santaupe (Nov 6, 2012)

I just spoke to my endo and he did not mind me trying to conceive now since I am very well controlled with the meds and never flactuated. He switched me to PTU 50 mg and said that the pregnancy might actually lower my TSI levels or put me in remission. I do feel a little better now. And I do not have any symptoms of hyperthyroidism at all, only when I was initially diagnosed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

santaupe said:


> I just spoke to my endo and he did not mind me trying to conceive now since I am very well controlled with the meds and never flactuated. He switched me to PTU 50 mg and said that the pregnancy might actually lower my TSI levels or put me in remission. I do feel a little better now. And I do not have any symptoms of hyperthyroidism at all, only when I was initially diagnosed.


Well, good. The info on Thyroid Manager did say that whilst pregant, mother nature cuts in and protects the mother by lowering the TSI. (Not those exact words, of course! LOL!!)


----------

